# Seal Rocks 2,3,4 Nov



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'll be heading up to this awesome part of the world that weekend - will leave fri and return on monday Ive got a cabin with the wife. Its unlikely there are any cabins available - it gets booked up 12 months in advance but worth a try. A very chilled low key site with plenty of camping spots next to the beach and dunes. You can launch the yak in most swells as when one beach is too rough you can head round to the other and its protected. Google earth the area. Great point break aswell for surfing.

http://www.treacherycamp.com.au/

Fishing wise - jew lives here - king likes to play -possibly tuna - sambos and the usual whiting and beach specics. Most fish that follow the NSW coastline on migration pass this area as it juts out far on the eastern side of the coast

PM me if you need any more info.

PS I will need to spend some time with my new wife - so will not be able to fish 24/7 maybe 23/6 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes Ive had a good look at the MP map - thank god they havnt totally screwed it up there.

heres a pic from the area from a group of spearos!!!


----------

